# Amazing inspirational Airforce video!!



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2008)

Old one....But worth listing it in our forum.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IspwdyBn-FU

No doubt that IAF is one of the strongest Air force in the world. Proud to be Indian.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

thnks.....


awesome....


----------



## chesss (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

F22 raptor FTW


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

Nice video,except that it is French Airforce.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

That's a Mirage 2000 from the French Air Force  I was surprised to see such a video created by our IAF  Well, now we know it's FAF  Well, check out this amazing video  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=A244hlxOeH0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

Some scenes have been taken from *youtube.com/watch?v=Byk8ue5AQGU


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Nice video,except that it is French Airforce.





phreak0ut said:


> That's a Mirage 2000 from the French Air Force  I was surprised to see such a video created by our IAF  Well, now we know it's FAF  Well, check out this amazing video  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=A244hlxOeH0



Confusing! Check out the comments in You Tube.   The video is not totally from either India nor French. It is a combined power of IAF n French Air Craft Mirage 2000  Stunts includes IAF Mirage 2000 too. Check it in video.

Some guys say that it was video taken by a agency for Aero India 2007.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

What made me believe that it is FAF.

1.The insignia on the planes is of FAF.
2.The refueling aircraft shown is French.
3.The IAF doesnt have the second plane(darker)shown in the video.

The same footage can be seen in many French AF videos,so it seems like FAF video to me.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What made me believe that it is FAF.
> 
> 1.The insignia on the planes is of FAF.
> 2.The refueling aircraft shown is French.
> ...



Did you notice this IAF logo on planes...
View attachment 1582


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

Actually it is this one,if you look carefully.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/00/French-roundel.svg/200px-French-roundel.svg.png

Oh well no point of arguing now,this clip is a straight rip from the movie "skyfighters"
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDgaYfxrIY
I am disappointed at people posting it on youtube as IAF video.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What made me believe that it is FAF.
> 
> 1.The insignia on the planes is of FAF.
> 2.The refueling aircraft shown is French.
> ...



4. It's flying with a french commercial aircraft - AIRBUS!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

ye hai India,meri jaan!  
first ISRO challenged they will develop cryogenic engine for rockets(PSLV and up) indigenously under the circumstances of US ban on India for trial of atom bomb ,now later we hear that India bought 3 Cryogenic systems from good ol' Russia  HAHAHA! 

Russians and Germans-generally more Intelligent if you believe it or NOT


----------



## rollcage (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

No doubt amazing videos. . feeling like flying ...  
so it appears that ..
1. India do have the refueling airplanes technology 
BUT 2. one thing they don't have is high speed cameras or at least a pilot who is also a good camera man 
and director to shoot amazing videos and also the Fighterjet with inbuilt ipod 

Sukoi SU30 MKi are the best in the world ... I wish india also get the vertical liftoff n stealth planes also,


and

I also found these

*www.youtube.com/results?search_q



Pakistani PoWs from the Kargil War - Part 2, The Truth's out


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



praka123 said:


> ye hai India,meri jaan!
> first ISRO challenged they will develop cryogenic engine for rockets(PSLV and up) indigenously under the circumstances of US ban on India for trial of atom bomb ,now later we hear that India bought 3 Cryogenic systems from good ol' Russia  HAHAHA!
> 
> Russians and Germans-generally more Intelligent if you believe it or NOT






> *November 15, 2007*
> 
> ISRO has achieved a significant milestone through the successful test of indigenously developed Cryogenic Stage, to be employed as the upper stage of India's Geosynchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle (GSLV). The test was conducted for its full flight duration of 720 seconds today (November 15, 2007) at Liquid Propulsion test facility at Mahendragiri, in Tamil Nadu. With this test, the indigenous Cryogenic Upper Stage has been fully qualified on the ground. The flight stage is getting ready for use in the next mission of GSLV (GSLV-D3) in 2008.
> 
> ...



dood ISRO was esatblished in 1972 and the decision to develop an indegenous Cryogenic engine was take only in the late 80s

name *1* other country which has had a program that strated *after* that of our and has manged to move ahead of us

India is one of only 8 countries with the capabilities to launch its own satellites (this list include Israel, whose programm is faaar inferior to that of India's)

even your *beloved Germany* has no satellite launching capability of its own


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

I am not a Desh-drohi as some are trying to say 
Still,


> *The Whole Truth*
> 
> Work on developing a cryogenic engine was initiated shortly after the project to develop the Geostationary Satellite Launch Vehicle (GSLV) was launched in 1986. The GSLV is capable of placing a 2 ton satellite into a geostationary transfer orbit (GTO).
> 
> ...



*kuku.sawf.org/Articles/3583.aspx

This isnt againt anyone's point.but I reaffirmed my earlier observations(newspapers etc)


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



praka123 said:


> I am not a Desh-drohi as some are trying to say
> Still,
> 
> *kuku.sawf.org/Articles/3583.aspx
> ...



Missed this in my last login. *Hmmmm!!!!*

How on Earth does this reply of yours vindicate your stand that * Russian or German Engineers are superior to Indian Engineers *?

The Russians have had the fortune of being able to work on their space and rocket program since the 1900s. So is it not expected of them to have a proven Cryogenic engine technology by the 1960s-70s? The seeds of India space program had just been sown at this time. And for its indigenous Cryogenic Engine program, it was only formulated in the late 80s, a point that I had already made and * your * source too has acknowledged. In spite of this, India has succeeded in validating its design by 2007, something that the other countries would have been hard-pressed to match under similar circumstances. This in spite of India’s budgetary allocation being far less than that of the other countries with similar capabilities, and with * faaaar * more political and bureaucratic red tape to deal with.

* If this does not speak volumes of the competency of an Indian Engineer, then what does? *

If India pumps in the kind of money into the program that the others do [Soviet Union, china] or pay the Engineers and scientists the kind of salary that they pay [U.S, Japan], there is simply no reason why an Indian organization can not * surpass * the others in this field. India has been * matching * them, capability-for-capability even without these much deserved funding.

It is * experience * that you have so conveniently chosen to mistake for * expertise *. Two distinctly different, but related concepts.

No harm in getting a kick out of playing the Devil’s advocate. And frankly speaking I quite enjoy reading about your shenanigans in this process. But c’mon buddy _ even the devil deserves a better advocate _. 

_ Meaning no disrespect to anybody from the Indian Armed Forces _, may I ask who is Vijainder K Thakur and what expertise does he hold to comment on the progress made by Indian scientists and Engineers in the field of Cryogenic Engine Technology? Just because I am professional cyclist, does not make me an expert in developing the latest Carbon fiber composite that would be used in the body of an F1 vehicle (even though carbon-fiber composite bodies have been developed for racing cycles).

And * parka *, since you are on this trip of quoting from such esoteric sources of questionable reputation/credibility, why don’t you quote something about India’s Defense Program from * HERE *

The new season of * The Great Indian Laughter Challenge * is still a long way away. Will make do with your performance till then.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

Well,no fighting's,even I want to believe that Indian Engineers developed cryogenic engine,well..the root is always from USSR  

Ahhh!..even I am patriotic  about india for that matter !no need to show pk forums


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



praka123 said:


> Well,no fighting's,even I want to believe that Indian Engineers developed cryogenic engine,well..the root is always from USSR
> 
> Ahhh!..dont get the patriotic way!even I am patriotic for that matter !no need to show pk forums



well in that case even if you want to believe that LG/Samsung/Voltas/GE/Godrej have developed and manufactured ACs and Refreigeration, the root will always be* Rudolf Clausius *, so in that case LG/Samsung/Voltas/GE are a bunch of *incompetant engineering organisations*

and going by that logic you should in fact be associating the roots of _their cryogenic engines_ to *Carl von Linde*

The concept of *re-inventing the wheel* and way of preventing it assumes significance here buddy 

Other than the invention of the wheel, name one other technology that won't find a *root* in something else?

And no, the link was in no way related to any point of patriotism I was tryin to make [and i wasn't makin any]

it was with reference to the point of *credibility/competancy* 

*P.S:* Coming to think of it, since you find the *root* to be more delicious than the food, heres a *root for thought*

Shouldn't the *root* of Rockets technology be credited to Tipu Sultan or even the Chinese for that matter
Bacuase last time I checked, Tipu Sultan *wasn't* really calling himself *Igor Tipu Sultansky*


----------



## Voldy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

Great!!!!!( But it is for frenchie's not for IAF )


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Actually it is this one,if you look carefully.
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/00/French-roundel.svg/200px-French-roundel.svg.png
> 
> ...



Hmmm.......what to believe and what not to believe.... 



Vicky333 said:


> Great!!!!!( But it is for frenchie's not for IAF )



Yes.... Great video, creates a great inspiration for joining Airforce.  

Moderators, please change the name of the title of the thread to "Amazing Airforce inspirational video".


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

if you want vdoz related to the Indian Armed Forces then you must visit this site its like the unofficial official website of the Indian Armed forces

*BR Video Clips Gallery*


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Indian Air force at its best!! IAF Mirage 2000 Stunts!*

Good site. Thanks for that.


----------

